# intensive care!



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

hi, please could you help me with some good pigeon info here! (sorry for lack of capital letters pidg is in other hand!) i found a pidg minutes after she was hit by a car, i thought the sad bundle of feathers by the road was dead but as i pulled alongside she raised her head; i scooped her up and brought her home to check what to do; she had functioning wings that were flapping, completely dead as if parylysed legs and some big injuries which i didn't spot straight away as they were hidden in her feathers 
i looked up about her legs and read that they can come back to life didn't necessesarily mean broken back; the first 48 hrs were tough for her as she was very worried and couldn't stand, i put her on baytril ( had in stock for my hens)soon as i found the big gash above her tail which had almost sectioned her through  she was missing all flight feathers on one wing so started flapping lop sided panic striken allover the box i'd put her in, i decided i needed to imobilse her wings because she kept spraying blood everywhere from the damaged wing and getting herself in a terrible state, so i put her in a sock with her head and neck thru and her lgs and made her a sort of padded affair where she was supported; 
this was two weeks ago now; after a few days her legs started to come back, she still has no real force to stand on them but can kick when i turn her over to keep her clean and can hold my finger with one of them) my routine is as follows; she spends an hour a day or so in two sessions in a homemade sling suspended in a box so that she can flap a bit and stetch, i have now stopped baytril as her wound is healed almost but i still clean it nearly everyday, people keep telling me i'm really stupid and that she will never stand or fly again, but somehow i just feel she needs time, 
what i need to know is about her wings, she doesn't seem able to lift them far although has a strong downwards pressure, she flaps downwards kind of,if she was a person she'd be crossing her arms over her chest kind of is that normal ?
i can feel a bump on both wings, could they be dislocated;
will her legs come back or is that it after two weeks?
am i doing everything right or could i do it differently, have i damaged her by immobilising her wings?
please help!!
she has grown attached to me kind of, she preens her feathers a little bit now and tries to preen my hand too! she doesn't coo, but at least no more panic attacks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't say whether you have caused damage by immobilizing the wings. If they had been broken, then they would have needed to be set properly, as they would heal as set. The bird really needs to be brought to a vet for x-rays. Without that you really don't know the extent of the damage, or what to do for the bird.
We have another member who had a bird with many injuries, and it actually took a few months for the bird to heal. Her legs may come back in time. But if they are broken and not set correctly, then they aren't going to heal correctly. Only a vet would be able to tell you.
Can you find an avian vet in your area?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern over this bird, she is lucky you found her.

She should be able to extend her wings out over her head, can you post a picture when she crosses the wing/s?
Best to take her to a vet.

If you have had her two weeks, not sure if the wing can mend, or whether the bumps in both wings are normal, bruising, or even paratyphoid. If she is cat caught then it is possible she was never 100 percent healthy to begin with.

Continue to do what you are doing, and make sure to give her calcium and vitamin D3 supplement and a probiotic.

What are you feeding her?

How long has she been on Baytril?

Our rehabbers will be on soon and chime in.


----------



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

Thankyou for both these replies!
she was hit by a car, definitely because she was laying on the road with gravel embedded in her head
i live in france where pigeons are soup, she has a palombier ring which means she was or was destined to be a stool pigeon ( tied onto some wood and hoisted up a tree as a live lure) I will refain from getting started on this subject in case I start swearing...
problem is i have no avian vet, there is a wildbird centre a couple of hours away, but I think she might not be accepted there sadly. 
I might try to ask my regular vet to xray but interpreting the xray might not be easy...already he wouldn't treat my hen I had to try to cope with egg peritonitis myself, I eventually lost her but have home cured some other problems by using internet
baytril stopped today, she's eating turtle dove grain
legs not broken anywhere that I can feel, just seemed very weak, are getting much better...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it's difficult to tell what damage there is to the wings without a vet check, or without handling the bird. As was mentioned, she should be getting the calcium and vitamin D3. Probiotics are always good.
If she has a break in her back, that could cause problems. A member has a bird that had a break down in his lower back. The bird is healed and doing better in other ways now, but will never be able to walk or move around correctly. This is what makes it difficult. Not knowing what is broken and what just needs time to heal. But I agree that with enough time, it is amazing how far these guys come come back. The legs may just need more time.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Skyeking said:


> ..... If she is *cat* caught then it is possible she was never 100 percent healthy to begin with.......


Maybe it was a "Jaguar"  sorry, couldnt resist that lol



tessinfrance said:


> .... i found a pidg minutes after she was hit by a *car,* .....


Hi tess & welcome to PT...
Good to hear the wound is doing well. 
Sometimes leg paralasys from a collission can take quite a bit of time, and not necessarily both legs will take the same time. A recent rescue of mine (Bouncer) was like this but eventually got power back to both legs, the second leg about a week after the first.
As Jay3 says, wings if not set correctly can heal in such a way that they cannot use them to fly.
I have a rescue (Charlie) at the moment who had a damaged wing. I tried to wrap it, but he continually pulled all kinds of bandages off. I also used a sock to hold it in position and athough the wing did heal, he can no longer extend it fully as it seems to have "frozen" in closed position. (Joint that is frozen is not actually where the injury was)
After 2 weeks, its probably well on the way to being set so a vet visit may well be best. 
Even if he cant fly, although he can never be released, they do make great pets, and can adapt well to live a life of luxury with their disability. Ive had charlie for almost a year now. Once he got used to me, he used to coo and dance about till I offered him my hand to step on so he could get up to places he wanted. Now hes very independant & tries to jump (keeps expanding his limits all the time) and although the cant use the wing to fly, can still give me a healthy wing slap if he feels I'm annoying him lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LOL! Yes it's funny how they can still wing slap, isn't it? I have one of them. LOL.


----------



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks again for reponses
i think I will ask the vet if he can xray and would be able to tell whats wrong if anything serious, just so's I know what care she might need in the future as much as anything.
The big scab dropped off of the wound in her back today, it's fully healed, I swear by my dermaflon creme which I use for everyone here! Her tail isn't very active though...hope my camera arrives to day and I will post some pics, will be easier for you to give opinions if you have time


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tessinfrance said:


> Thanks again for reponses
> i think I will ask the vet if he can xray and would be able to tell whats wrong if anything serious, just so's I know what care she might need in the future as much as anything.


That's a good idea, looking forward to update on the vet xray and the pictures!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

tessinfrance said:


> Thanks again for reponses
> i think I will ask the vet if he can xray and would be able to tell whats wrong if anything serious, just so's I know what care she might need in the future as much as anything.


Just beware, not all vets are pigeon friendly, (or indeed know much about pigeons - even avian ones) and if the bird is possibly going to remain flightless, vets may advise PTS with reference to quality of life etc etc.
If the bird is otherwise healthy this is really NOT a concern that has to be taken into consideration. 
As I said in my previous post, they adapt to circumstances exceptionally well, and as long as they are cared for in a safe & happy enviroment, they are very content.

Heres a pic of Charlie, my flightless rescue that I often take out on trips in the car with me.


----------



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

Charlie's gorgeous! 
My vet is fairly used to my demands! what french vets term eccentric I guess, I have a blind since birth guinea pig who has to have his teeth cut every six weeks as they don't wear down, he's six now and very happy, I have to grate his carrots for him though  the problem might be interpreting the xray, he sent me to a so called avian vet for one of my hens because he wasn't sure what to do, the avian vet didn't really know either, but maybe she'd be better for this bird...she's a long way away though..
I'm a bit worried about her this evening, her poo has got alot of water with the solid bit, it's dark green and creme solids, does not smell at all (sorry if you're eating!!) and she seems a wee bit fluffed up, I've put extra wooly things round her, she is very thin though


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have any metronidazole? The pigeon may have a canker infection. ...could be a yeast infection too. The vet should be able to identify those.


----------



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

vet can't see us till tomorrow,


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Keep us updated. So far it sounds like you are doing the right things. the poop sounds more like a 'stress' poop. Just keep an eye on it. So long as he is drinking and eating that is a good sign.


----------



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

Thankyou  i'm going to ask the vet for the anti yeast, calcium etc tomorrow too. i'm really hoping that the xray won't show breaks in legs and wings, because no wings no legs won't probably be doable for her...it's really hard to keep her dry and comfy underneath; she's eating well today and her poo is much morefirm and slightly grainy with feed grain shell, is that good or bad?!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Firmer poop is better.


----------



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

OK, news at vets is mixed, perhaps you could help me dicipher it?, He took an xray and thinks she has a double dislocation of both wings at the shoulder, she has no break in her spine, pelvis or legs so he thinks her legs will come back although after 2 and a half weeks he wasn't sure, but them growing stronger is obviously a good sign. he gave me two numbers to call for advice and interpretation of the xray, he thought perhaps the wings could be put back in place but noted some calcification starting, he doesn't have the correct aneathetic so advised calling the two numbers. The one I got hold of said they cannot even see pigeons at the centre due to disease risk...but she was helpful on advice and also said that you cannot undo a dislocation, all they do is immobilise and then after two weeks try to gently remobilise the wings to see if they are blocked or not. She said her legs might still come good;;;anyone any thoughts??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

When you call the next number, tell them you are calling for your companion pigeon, because that's what she has become. Perhaps they will view her differently.

I don't know the ingredients in the seed you are feeding her. It could be she would benefit form the addition of dried peas and lentils for more protein. I also thin that calcium with vitamin d3 could help her legs. Many injured just take time. I had one very injured pigeon this winter and it took weeks to get him on his feet and so she just may need longer than 3 weeks. [forgive me if I told you this already]


----------



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

Thankyou so much Charis for staying on the case here! yes I did tell them that she had become very tame, but it's tricky because they are a wild bird sanctuary and so 'pets' should go to an avian vet. I will try the LPO today, they haven't replied to me yet.
My feelings are the same about her legs. i will make some additions to her diet and get hold of the vitd calcium, the vet offered me other vitamins, which I have already.
Is it true that you can't put back dislocated wings? won't she then be in pain longterm?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tess...I don't know about the wings. I'll ask my veterinarian friend. It's baby bird season so it may take a couple of days to get a reply.


----------



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks, no worries if it takes a time, we're not going anywhere! Mademoiselle is enjoying some dried peas and lentils as we speak!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

hi Charis, I have to go to the UK for one week, but my eldest is brilliant with our pigeon and will take over her for the week, he'll look on here for any info you post, but might not reply! I'll be back next wednesday and will be in touch
She's eating for France by the way, she seems to eat continuously!! I'm so pleased as she'd got very thin.
back soon!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have a nice trip, Tess.


----------



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

Want to say a big thankyou to Charis and to you all for your love and support over the six weeks we nursed our little pigeon
she passed away very peacefully at roosting time yesterday against my chest with her beak tucked under my tshirt strap. We did everything we could for her but she just simply ran out of steam and gave up.i don't blame her, she'd been fighting so hard for so long. I hope we made her short life one that was at least filled with human love, to which she gave back affection and attention to us of that i have no doubt, she made our world a gentler, quieter place and brought out the best of us, reminding us of patience and humility, and courage to fight for life. I've learnt alot about pigeons, they are so special, like hens, so linked to us and willing to form bonds, perhaps because we have used them for so long, like dogs and horses. I don't think it's too much for me to say that even a humble pigeon may wear the crown of great love sometimes;
Thankyou again, thankgod for folks like you. Bless you


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. Thank you for taking the bird in and working so hard to take care of her. I'm sure she felt the love and devotion you gave her.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

So sorry.....


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh no! Sorry to hear this news but at least she was well cared for.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. I'm glad you had the experience of spending time with a pigeon, though. Pigeons are amazing creatures. Take care. We are here if you need us again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry you lost him.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

This is sad news,was really hoping she would make it.
Your care & attention to her at least made her last few weeks more comfortable than it could otherwise have been & she passed in a loving enviroment.


----------



## tessinfrance (Jun 10, 2012)

With many thanks for your kind messages xxx


----------

